
Qualcomm Plans Exit from Server Chips - Jerry2
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-07/qualcomm-is-said-to-plan-exit-from-server-chips-amid-cost-cuts
======
mankash666
SamSung might be in a position to capture this market - their ASIC design
chops are just as deep, they own the fabs/process engineering, AND they offer
a one-stop shop with complementary DRAM, SSD, screens (however they're used in
the enterprise), and other semiconductor offerings.

